
Seattle’s income tax on the wealthy is illegal, judge rules - mnm1
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/seattles-income-tax-on-the-wealthy-is-illegal-judge-rules/
======
johng
At what point, do the people who have high income get tired of being targeted
and just decide to leave the state? How will the state then feel without that
tax revenue at all? Ie: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/01/business/one-top-
taxpayer...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/01/business/one-top-taxpayer-
moved-and-new-jersey-shuddered.html)

~~~
eesmith
There is no such simple point.

Astrid Lindgren continued to live in Sweden even when her marginal tax rate
was 102%.

On the other hand, some people leave to avoid paying taxes even if they do not
have a high income.

The NYT article you pointed to tells me that the marginal tax rate should be
quite high for those making, say, 10x minimum wage. Otherwise there is too
much concentration of power. It's much easier to pander [ _] to the rich,
simply because they are few and influential, at the expense of the poor whose
voting power is great but diffuse.

([_] I use "pander" as the opposite of your "target". I also use "pander" to
describe when a government offers tax breaks for Wal-Mart or other large
companies to come in, at the expense of unsubsidized local businesses, or in a
race-to-the-bottom competition with neighboring governments.)

